

Flow, a new static type checker for JavaScript - jamesgpearce
https://code.facebook.com/posts/1505962329687926/flow-a-new-static-type-checker-for-javascript/

======
spicyj
(Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8625272.](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8625272.))

